# When Will the KPK Entry Test Take Place?



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

Has anyone heard when its projected to take place? Before Ramazan or after?


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

does anyone have any idea? any rumors or anything?


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello! there are very strong and valid chances that it will be held in august because their exam started in June due to election.Good luck!


----------



## Palwasha Afridi (Jul 17, 2012)

yes maybe in august!


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

ETEA Entry Test 2013 Engineering/Medical (Dates & Application Form)
According to the above link:The exact date of entry test is not yet announced, but the entry test is expected to be held on *18th August 2013* or* 25th August 2013*.


----------



## Awais 1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah expected to be held in the last week of august...


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

does anybody have any idea how to register for the exam? the submission deadline is on july 17, 2013. im looking all over the internet but its as if its a secret or something


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

any seat 4 student of punjab


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

how federal students should prepare for ETEA test??????plzzzzzzz help


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

either you can buy kpk text books, or study from an academy book, and its all the same information. remember all the little details. I have textbooks from kips, I just finished reading all the subjects once, now I'm going to go through the books a second time with a highlighter and notebook, get every last detail down. they have practice tests in a book called MM academy. they have practice tests all the way from 2002-2012. Also see if you can buy the ETEA pre-test book series. They basically have a question bank on every question you are probable to get asked. Inshallah a combination of these things will ensure your success.


----------



## Awais 1 (Apr 3, 2013)

July 17 is the submission deadline for the engineering test.Registration for the medical test will begin from July 18 and it will be online.Good luck:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

Buy the Peshawar board books and study them especially the biology books if you are sitting in the medical test.The biology books have some differences from the federal board books.Apart from that, study the ETEA book as it will prove helpful.Concentrate on the text books mainly as everything in the test is from the textbooks.You can find the past entrance test papers in the book of MM academy.I am also from federal board and will be sitting in the ETEA medical test this year INSHA ALLAH so you can ask for any help or share any information.  GOOD LUCK.


----------



## shagufta (Jan 23, 2015)

what merit in punjab for kpk student n how many seat in punjab medical for mbbs?

- - - Updated - - -

can migration possible from peshawer to lahore n islamabad goverment college ?bcz my domicile is kpk plz help


----------

